# INOSITOL!!



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

This stuff actually works wonders. I'm taking it with fish oil and it seems to really turn the anxiety off...........which turns the thoughts off and brings me back to reality a bit more.

I've also noticed that L-Theanine works to shut off the obsessive thinking, and chelated magnesium helps to kill the hopelessness and fear.

Niacinimide used to help a LOT for panic attacks, it would calm me right down (kind of like Xanax, without the side effects). I'm thinking of bringing that back into the mix as well.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive heard a lot of people talking about this stuff, where are you supposed to get it?


----------



## miabella (Jun 19, 2013)

I got mine at Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes I like inositol too but in liquid form. There are some energy drinks that have a fair amount of inositol. Inositol in solid tablet form doesn't do too much for me for some reason. Maybe the solid type doesn't absorb as well for me.


----------

